# Photo request - post your Chi with a drink can!



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I love looking at all your wonderful pics, but as I don't have my chi yet, I have a request. All these piccies are beautiful, but often they don't really give any idea of the size of your chi's - and I wanna know! :wink: 

So here's my challenge - get a pic of your chi next to a Coke can (or other drink can) to give us all an idea of the true size of your chis!

The challenge is out there, so don't let me down!

Janet :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ya want full grown or baby? I only have baby, dont drink soda so I'd have to buy one :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo at 14 weeks with a coke can  he weighed just under 1 1/2 lbs



















will take some of Stitch on sunday


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

It really is true, it can be very hard to tell the size of the chi's when there is nothing in the pics to compare them with. I've seen some pics where the Chi's look so big, but they really aren't.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I took pictures and Jolie's was smaller enough when i resized but Boomer's was too big so i am about to embark another battle with photobucket to try to resize his pic... OK 45 friggin' minutes and 2 computers later...here they are.  I realize now that there is a photobucket issue with my computer which probably has to do with all the "protection" against virus's and such that i have on my computer....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't have any can pics i have baby pics too not adult pics... chiwi when she was 13 weeks old and weighed about 1.10 with a 20 ounce of sprite and jumba at 7 weeks old weighing 1.14 (he's a large boy! lol) with a diet peach snapple but that just got into the pic it wasn't set up that way.....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I took pictures and Jolie's was smaller enough when i resized but Boomer's was too big so i am about to embark another battle with photobucket to try to resize his pic... OK 45 friggin' minutes and 2 computers later...here they are.  I realize now that there is a photobucket issue with my computer which probably has to do with all the "protection" against virus's and such that i have on my computer....


that is my favorite soda!!!!!!! diet cherry vanilla dr pepper! i can hardly find it over here though!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

diet cherry vanilla :? djeeeze they have everything in the US :lol: , i doubt that one coming over here .....Dr pepper is not so popular here.........

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I somehow doubt we'll get it here either  hey we only had mountain dew for like 6 months and then it disappeared lol plus I thought dr pepper was just cherry coke anyway


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I somehow doubt we'll get it here either  hey we only had mountain dew for like 6 months and then it disappeared lol plus I thought dr pepper was just cherry coke anyway


cherry coke, NO WAY!!!!!! it doesn't taste like cherry coke at all....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

if u mix ameretto and coke u get alcoholic dr pepper


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Yoshi @ 9wks and at 19 wks with can*

The first picture is of Yoshi when we first got him at 9wks, sorry so blurry.










This is Yoshi at 19 wks. I know that can food is shorter than a drink can but it is all I had.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

here's deano i have no baby pics of him unfortunately but i just took this and he is 2.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

heres austin i really dont know why he looks so big in pictures hes not that big hes about 4 and a half pounds lol :lol: 









he looks like king kong !! :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

*Tucker 15wks*

Tucker is about 15 weeks now. His breeder suggested he'll go about 5-6 pounds. He's tall and skinny right now, going through all the puppy changes, three weeks ago he was a shorty rollypolly guy. I had to help him sit and get the remote for the camera! He was curious about the flash though so he perked up a bit. (I had to link to pbase because I got a message saying max for all attachments has been reached.)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, everyone knows Cooper loves BEER. "hey Mom... can you take the cap off?"










This photo looks like he drank the beer, but I promise he didn't... I did. Neither of us drank the root beer though - it's Grandpas. 










And no photo session is complete without OmaKitty walking through...


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

*So Cute!!*

I must say that Nemo is ADORABLE!!! I could just eat him up with a spoon


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow u got big baby!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Here is Minx at 1 yr of age (2 yrs at end Sept) and weighs 3.5 lbs.





















And here is Brooke, age 1 yr and weighing 6.5 lbs.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

This my romeo- taken today-10 weeks. Does he look big or small?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> This my romeo- taken today-10 weeks. Does he look big or small?


I dunno if he's big or small but he sure as heck is adorable!!!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a pic of Sincy @ 2 weeks. I will take another when my camera gets fixed :roll: of her now.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Chico at 4 months and 2 weeks


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is Gadget... He is 8 1/2 months and he is 4 1/2 pounds..... 


sittin pretty with pepsi









sitting with pepsi


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Aww look at sweet Gadget with his eyes closed :love7:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That first picture of Gadget is priceless!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, you guys sure did rise to the challenge! It's great to see some of my favourite pups in proportion to soda/ravioli! :lol: 

Thanks to you all so much, what gorgeous chi's you all have - I won't say you don't need to post any more pics, cause I can never get enough!

More, more! Get those cameras out folks, and thanks again!

Janet :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> This my romeo- taken today-10 weeks. Does he look big or small?


He looks small to me  I'll take some of Stitch on Sunday and we can do a comparison as he's only 4 days younger and on the small side. I have to admit tho everytime I see the pics of Nemo it reminds me of how tiny he really was :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > This my romeo- taken today-10 weeks. Does he look big or small?
> ...


Nemo was a little dot with the biggest personality- you can really see it in his pics. Yes that would be great I can kinda go through things with you & stitch with my romeo. Hes doing very well though, hes 90% paper trained except for when he aims but misses the target and knows sit - no- come here- and his name  I cant wait till we all meet with everyone!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Janet (belladoggie) do you have a a chi? if so, post a pic of em too!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > This my romeo- taken today-10 weeks. Does he look big or small?
> ...



thanks- I love watching coopers puppy vids!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i love dr pepper it is my favorite soda.. down south they have something called pibb extra that tastes just like it.. i have been looking for the diet cherry vanilla haven't seen it yet..


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > stefanie_farrell said:
> ...



awwww Nemo used to be like that he was so good with his paper training but he wasnt very good with control and would stand on the paper and somehow manage to wee on the floor. Ok I'm all ready for Stitchy I have his puppy pads, bowls, food, toys (he has a cuddly Stitch that he currently likes killing), he's sleeping in my bed soooo dont need one, a crate just incase, we have the stairgates set up around the house for him ummm ooo and I was bad I bought him a collar and this cute little hooded tshirt  hey little guys get cold too. ummm what else do I need, Hey has anyone else seen pet london are looking for new models for their website on 9th Sept. oooo I would take Stitch but he'll be too young 

Sarah


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > nemochi said:
> ...


ow sarah I cant wait for you, stitch is gonna be great!!!!!!!!!! Romeos half sister was a model for pet london, I was just looking at her piccies and she has that same angel-like mark on her chest like him. I might register as Romeo gets his second injection on September 1st, so 6 days later he should be fine, I think?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow its on sept 9th well thats over aweek later!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Stefanie,

Nope don't have my Chi yet  but I have my name down for a smooth-coat female with a breeder. She's hoping for a litter around Christmastime, which means I would be getting my pup around March next year - I can't wait!

I'm already looking at carriers, clothes etc, it's really bad. There's a lady who runs a pet accessories/womenswear store in town here, & her pups came from the same breeder I'm getting mine from. So I go into the store & cuddle her Chi's when I feel the need!  

I pick up her younger Chi, Rose, and say "Hi Rosie, wanna come home with me?" and she licks my nose & has a cuddle with me for about 3 mins, then she wants to go back to her Mum! Aah, I want one now....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I never have drink cans in the house so I figured I'd use a bottle of water. BAD idea! :lol: First I chased poor Lily all over the bed to get her to pose next to a 24 ounce bottle but she was scared to death of it. So then I put her on my lap and... well, you can see the results. I know, it doesn't show how big she is in comparison to anything but I think the pics are kinda cute, in a demented sort of way.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wpw racheal just look at her marings on her back, amazing. I appreciate your efforts, but yeh we kinda get the pic  


awww belladoggie thats so sweet, march will be here in no time. Thats great of you to hold on. I waited 2 years almost. Make sure you let us no at christmas for sure. Are you just looking for a pup off her?


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

never done that with Snap but I should get aroudn to it, lol. :wave:  Very cute pics!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> wpw racheal just look at her marings on her back, amazing. I appreciate your efforts, but yeh we kinda get the pic


What the heck was I thinking, trying to pose Lily next to a bottle of water?? OMG, that's too weird even for me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > wpw racheal just look at her marings on her back, amazing. I appreciate your efforts, but yeh we kinda get the pic
> ...



lol she looks really little. aww I love lily!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh yeah Rach we can see very well now :roll: ......... :wink:  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I never have drink cans in the house so I figured I'd use a bottle of water. BAD idea! :lol: First I chased poor Lily all over the bed to get her to pose next to a 24 ounce bottle but she was scared to death of it. So then I put her on my lap and... well, you can see the results. I know, it doesn't show how big she is in comparison to anything but I think the pics are kinda cute, in a demented sort of way.


Poor Lily... maybe she thought water wasn't strong enough and she was holding out for Cooper's beer?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is my Amber next to a little water bottle:

"Hi mommy! What are you up to now?"









"What is this thing?"









"Hmm I wonder if it tastes good..."


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

okay... you stop that with that cute little Amber!! She's so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm getting exclamation fever again!!!!!!!!!! :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, I see the problem. Amber likes the Fruit 2 O stuff... I was chasing Lily with Dasani water. No wonder she was scared. :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That makes so much sense. Lily looks like a raspberry kind of gal to me.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Here is my Amber next to a little water bottle:
> 
> "Hi mommy! What are you up to now?"
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OMG! Amber is so adorable! She thought you were offering a drink so she took a little lick of the bottle,, how sweet is that!


----------

